# Neue Plage ? Spam over Internet Telephony



## stieglitz (10 Dezember 2004)

Wie Silicon.de berichtet, kommen neue Plagen in diesem Bereich auf uns zu. Und wenn etwas geht, wird es auch gemacht. Die Spammer freuen sich sicherlich schon darauf. Wir werden uns auf SPIT einstellen müssen.
Auszug:
_Voice over IP (VoIP) kommt und damit auch Spit (englisch: spucken). Mit den Werbeanrufen per Internet-Protokoll steht nach den unerwünschten E-Mails und Instant-Messaging-Nachrichten die nächste Plage ins Haus, sagt Gerhard Wenderoth, Geschäftsführer des Internet Service Providers Toplink. _
http://www.silicon.de/cpo/ts-itsecurity/detail.php?nr=18001

Schönen Tag noch
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2004)

Darüber berichtete auch  Heise, man  arbeite bereits an Gegenmitteln...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51508


> Spam-Blocker für VoIP
> 
> Um zu verhindern, dass eines Tages Dutzende von Anrufen die Teilnehmer nerven, die Anrufbeantworter fluten und das Medium letztlich unbrauchbar machen, hat Qovia Gegenmittel entwickelt. So soll ein Spit-Blocker automatisierte Anrufe bereits im Backbone erkennen und unterdrücken. Ein zweites System setzt auf White Lists. Jeder Anschluss muss dabei bei einem zentralen Registrierungsstelle angemeldet werden. Kommen Anrufe von einem nicht registrierten VoIP-Anschluss, können sie abgelehnt werden.


cp


----------



## stieglitz (10 Dezember 2004)

Natürlich wird schon an Abwehrmassnahmen gebastelt. Das schreibt auch Silicon.
Das wird aber mit Sicherheit ein Hase und Igel Spiel wie beim herkömmlichen Spam.


----------

